# Reserves In Toronto



## Astrodog (27 Apr 2007)

Howdy All,

  Just found out that I didn't make the cut for ROTP - pilot this time around; so looking at improving my application. I would like to help myself out by joining a reserve unit. I looked up the list of reserve units in Toronto, and not surprisingly there are a bunch of them! I also spoke with my file manager (for my rotp app) at CFRC London and got the impression that reserves recruiting was a touch more 'informal' than the reg force process. The catch is that I am also a varsity athlete; so I would essentially be unable to meet a few of the 'miniumum' commitments (a weeknight and 2wknds a month) as I practice every night and compete every weekend from september - late march. Would a reserve unit be willing to bring me on for the summer or let me participate whenever I am able? Does anybody have any contacts/suggestions for either the Toronto or London areas?


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2007)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/48highlanders/recruiting.html

And you won't want to even poke your head in elsewhere.... 

dileas

tess


----------



## tree hugger (27 Apr 2007)

Where in TO do you live?  Do you have wheels or rely on TTC?  What are your interests?  Available in TO is infantry, artillery, armoured, combat service support, combat engineering, navy....


----------



## Astrodog (27 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I Live by the University; Bathurst and College area. Stuck relying on TTC! I have no particular preference, obviously would like to join an Air reserve unit but that seems impossible given my lack of personal wheeled transport! Just looking for something fun, challenging and a unit that might work with air elements just to get a taste of the action from both ends if possible.


----------



## tree hugger (27 Apr 2007)

I'd go for a unit out of FYA - they have 709 comms sqn (communications stuff), Royal Regiment of Canada (infantry stuff), Queen's York Rangers (armoured recce), Toronto Scottish (infantry types), there may be another infantry unit... brain freeze...


----------



## vangemeren (27 Apr 2007)

I'm not familiar with the transit system, but here are the 3 armouries and one HMCS (if the navy floats your boat)

Moss Park Armouries 
130 Queen E (at the corner of Jarvis and Queen E)
Toronto, ON
M5A 1R9
> 48th Highlanders (Infantry)
> The Queen’s Own Rifles (Infantry)
> 7th Toronto Regiment RCA (Artillery)
> 25 Field Ambulance (Medical)


Denison Armoury 
1 Yukon Lane (By the old Downsview airport)
Toronto, ON
M3M 3J5
> The Governor General's Horse Guards (Armoured Reconnaissance)
> 2 Field Engineer Regiment (Combat Engineers)
> 25 Service Battalion (Service Support)
> 32 Military Police Platoon


Fort York Armoury 660 Fleet Street West
Toronto, ON
M5V 1A9
> The Royal Regiment of Canada (Infantry)
> The Toronto Scottish Regiment (Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother’s Own) (Infantry)
> The Queen's York Rangers (Armoured Reconnaissance)
> 709 (Toronto) Communication Regiment (Communications)


HMCS YORK
659 Lakeshore Blvd. West
Toronto, ON
M5V 1A7

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/contactus/locateus_en.aspx?bhcp=1&nreg=0#idToronto

The recruiting centre in Toronto is:

CFRC Toronto
4900 Yonge Street, Suite 100 (Corner of Yonge and Sheppard Ave E)
Toronto - North York, ON
M2N 6A4

Phone:
416-635-4490

Fax:
416-636-2787 		8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. Monday to Thursday; 8:30 a.m. to 4 p.m. Friday



Just as a side note, the government site has 2 Intelligence Platoon (I always thought it was company) located at the same address as the CFRC, is this where they actually are? Because I always thought they were in the Denison Armouries.


----------



## tree hugger (28 Apr 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Toronto Regiment RCA (Artillery)
> 
> Denison Armoury
> 1 Yukon Lane (By the old Downsview airport)
> ...



2Int is definately at Denison.  I think it's a Company....
2FER is now 32CER.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> 2Int is definately at Denison.  I think it's a Company....
> 2FER is now 32CER.



Yes, it's 2 Int Coy in Toronto, and 2 Int Platoon in Ottawa.  Just to keep folks on their toes.


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

I just wanted to bump this thread because I'm interested in Toronto Regiments also. I'm currently 15 years old, turning 16 in December, and deciding if I should do BMQ/SQ on the weekends, or next summer. I am also drying to determine which regiment i should join, and I'm only looking at two, QOR of C and 48th Highlanders. I think my only method of transportation is by the TTC. 48th Highlanders weekday night is on friday and QOR of C is on Wednesday (I think), I was wondering if you *HAD* to go once a weekday for the regiment, since I plan on graduating and going to university, this might affect my academics (which is also why I'm considering only summer BMQ/SQ training).

Thanks for your Help~


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2007)

48th Highlanders,

Yep 48th.  No question about it.

dileas

tess

army.ca poster
and proud member of the regimental family


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> 48th Highlanders,
> 
> Yep 48th.  No question about it.
> 
> ...



Could you please tell me the pros and cons about the 48th highlanders as opposed to the QOR of C?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Could you please tell me the pros and cons about the 48th highlanders as opposed to the QOR of C?



We parade Friday Nights.
We wear Kilts.
We have the Most battle honours of all non-almagamated units.
We have quite the sense of style.

I am just joshing mate.

I know how you feel, I was like that too.  My best friend was a piper in the 48th, and he brought me down.  At the time the Toronto District (Man I am aging myself with that comment...) Had one recruiting office of each of the different Armouries.  AT the time it was a QOR, and he was good.  I was determined to be QOR all the way.

Well, he took a call I went out of the recruiting office, and saw the 48th.  This was a Tuesday night (Our admin night).  The Parade square was packed with the pipeband getting ready.  The front of the BOR was packed with People milling about.  The Messes all were openend and occupied.

The Recruiter came out to get me and sign my paperwork.  He asked if I had made a decision, and all I could do was point at the 48th!

The rest is, as they say, history.

The best thing I can advise, is going down on Wednesday,and Friday.  Meet the Recruiters, and they will more than likely show you around.  That way you can get a feel of both fine regiments.

dileas

tess

p.s I still say 48th...


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

The beret's nicer??  >


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Oct 2007)

Pro You would be a Highlander, Pro You would not be a Queens Own.   ;D  j/k

It depends really, both of us are infantry regiments, and we train together pretty regularly, from my experience the QOR I have worked with are all pretty switched on. Same with our own guys.  It really boils down to Wed or Fri, and whether or not you want to wear a funny wine coloured hat, or a funny looking hat  .  I say join us, you get to wear a kilt, women love the kilt !!!! 

PS I am also OBVIOUSLY quite biased. 8)


edit dang it Tess your too damn fast for me!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The beret's nicer??  >



Only real soldier wear the Balmoral!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

Tess & Hatchet Man:

Balmorals are nice indeed, girls do like a kilt, although you'd never catch me dead in one!!  

Girls:

kilts & balmorals = like;
maroon & beret = love.

 ;D  >

Just kidding of course ... or not!! The view floating down over Mountainview/DZ Hodgson is something to see though ...  ;D


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Pro You would be a Highlander, Pro You would not be a Queens Own.   ;D  j/k
> 
> It depends really, both of us are infantry regiments, and we train together pretty regularly, from my experience the QOR I have worked with are all pretty switched on. Same with our own guys.  It really boils down to Wed or Fri, and whether or not you want to wear a funny wine coloured hat, or a funny looking hat  .  I say join us, you get to wear a kilt, women love the kilt !!!!
> 
> ...



Haha. What do you mean by funny wine coloured hat? The maroon berets? And what about the funny looking hat.........this kilt wearing thing is kind of dragging me down.


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Haha. What do you mean by funny wine coloured hat? The maroon berets? And what about the funny looking hat.........this kilt wearing thing is kind of dragging me down.



No worries about it dragging you down ... the breeze should keep you wide awake on chilly days ... that's a bonus I guess!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Haha. What do you mean by funny wine coloured hat? The maroon berets? And what about the funny looking hat.........this kilt wearing thing is kind of dragging me down.




Do I hear Blasphemy.

We boil people for making such thoughts, and eat them with "Wine" sauce...

diles

tess

ps ignore Armyvern,  she just got released from the home of the beret bewildered...


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Haha. What do you mean by funny wine coloured hat? The maroon berets? And what about the funny looking hat.........this kilt wearing thing is kind of dragging me down.



Funny wine colour = Maroon Beret
Funny Looking = Balmoral  
(all in good fun)

And ArmyVern, I would hope you wouldn't be caught "dead" in a kilt, being dead is kinda crappy, unless you are a zombie, those are cool  >


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> ps ignore Armyvern,  she just got released from the home of the beret bewildered...


Not true; she is simply procrastinating to avoid packing up her remaining belongs to move back to Gagetown tomorrow. Arghhhh.


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> And ArmyVern, I would hope you wouldn't be caught "dead" in a kilt, being dead is kinda crappy, unless you are a zombie, those are cool  >



Yeah ... _dead _ was indeed the operative word in the sentence. Good on you for picking it up. 

I have indeed worn a kilt once or twice.


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

Ok, back on topic.

I'll still be going to highschool after I join, would one regiment be better than the other with school involved? 
I *WAS* kind of convinced to join the 48th highlanders because their weekday nights are on Fridays, until i found out about the kilts and Balmorals


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Oct 2007)

Nothing wrong with kilts and balmorals (FYI we only wear kilts on special occaisons, its not worn as part of the regular uniform).  It give you a little piece of idividuality if you will.  And you defintely stand out in the crowd if you happen to be the only one wearing one (which is sometimes a mixed blessing).  But seriously, what items of dress you would be wearing should be at the very bottom of the list when choosing a regiment.


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Ok, back on topic.
> 
> I'll still be going to highschool after I join, would one regiment be better than the other with school involved?
> I *WAS* kind of convinced to join the 48th highlanders because their weekday nights are on Fridays, until i found out about the kilts and Balmorals



Although the weekly parade nights may differ, both Units will have some weekend work involved; they also do combined training as noted below.

Best thing to do is talk to the recruiters from each Unit ... and go with your gut.

Vern


----------



## fleeingjam (1 Oct 2007)

Hey whats wrong with the kilt and balmoral!   Once you go through your trades courses you will change your mind dont worry.

- Cheers

- Syed


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

interesting.......my 16th birthday is in December, so I'm in no rush. My parents don't care if i go or not.

Does the 48th provide a para course, like QOR?


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> interesting.......my 16th birthday is in December, so I'm in no rush. My parents don't care if i go or not.
> 
> Does the 48th provide a para course, like QOR?



QOR get priorty for the para course, however several 48ths have their wings, anyone from any regiment (in theory) can go on a jump course provided there is space, you pass the requirements and you get down on your knees and grovel like no tomorow.  I have no hard numbers, but we seem to do alright getting guys on, must be something to do with sharing the same building as the QOR  8)  Worry about a para course later, there are other more important hurdles first.


----------



## Sukintu (1 Oct 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> QOR get priorty for the para course, however several 48ths have their wings, anyone from any regiment (in theory) can go on a jump course provided there is space, you pass the requirements and you get down on your knees and grovel like no tomorow.  I have no hard numbers, but we seem to do alright getting guys on, must be something to do with sharing the same building as the QOR  8)  Worry about a para course later, there are other more important hurdles first.



Important Hurdles? I've kind of been through that stuff at my previous school. We basically did the same thing as BMQ, except no fire arms and it was shorter ( well not really), so I kind of already get the feel of how BMQ might be. I was told that my school was harder than BMQ training in general from reservists themselves. Pretty NEAT!


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Oct 2007)

Another Toronto Inf unit is better...and I learned that the hard way...  >


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Important Hurdles? I've kind of been through that stuff at my previous school. We basically did the same thing as BMQ, except no fire arms and it was shorter ( well not really), so I kind of already get the feel of how BMQ might be. I was told that my school was harder than BMQ training in general from reservists themselves. Pretty NEAT!



I doubt any school for someone under 16 can recreate the mental stress put on by nco's in a 2 month summer BMQ course, the inspections, the yelling. 
Even the SQ field excercise was physically and mentally exhausting.


----------



## Sukintu (2 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Another Toronto Inf unit is better...and I learned that the hard way...  >



whats that unit?



			
				Future Unknown said:
			
		

> I doubt any school for someone under 16 can recreate the mental stress put on by nco's in a 2 month summer BMQ course, the inspections, the yelling.
> Even the SQ field excercise was physically and mentally exhausting.



Well, we got yelled at quite a lot when we first got there, plus we were inspected by Ex-Army people, so they knew all the scams and tricks of the trade, so if we got caught it was major discipline. Not just the 25 pushups that i hear from the reserves, pack laps and stuff, and it gets to wayy more than 25 pushups if we're lucky. The student's parents had to sign stuff so that the staff could do this too,basically a behaviour modification school for BAD kids. Althought i wasn't really one  :'(


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Important Hurdles? I've kind of been through that stuff at my previous school. We basically did the same thing as BMQ,



No you didn't no matter what you think.  What you went through is nothing like what you will go through on your BMQ, SQ and BIQ (doubly so, when talking about regs)



> except no fire arms and it was shorter ( well not really), so I kind of already get the feel of how BMQ might be.



No you have no idea what BMQ is like, you only think you do, and you are sadly deluded in your thinking.



> I was told that my school was harder than BMQ training in general from reservists themselves. Pretty NEAT!



Doubtful, or they were being facietous.



			
				Sukintu said:
			
		

> Well, we got yelled at quite a lot when we first got there, plus we were inspected by Ex-Army people, so they knew all the scams and tricks of the trade, so if we got caught it was major discipline.



Yelling thats nice, BMQ is lot more than just yelling



> Not just the 25 pushups that i hear from the reserves, pack laps and stuff, and it gets to wayy more than 25 pushups if we're lucky.



Who told you, you only ever do 25 pushups on BMQ, they are talking out of their ***.  On all your courses I guarantee you will do a helluvalot more than 25 pushups.



> The student's parents had to sign stuff so that the staff could do this too,basically a behaviour modification school for BAD kids. Althought i wasn't really one  :'(



So you went to one of those boot camps for brats basically?  Trust me, it is NOT the same as BMQ (even a reserve BMQ)


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Another Toronto Inf unit is better...and I learned that the hard way...  >



There are other units in Toronto?

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (2 Oct 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> There are other units in Toronto?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Rumour has it 8)

Sukintu you are way out of your lanes here. Take some friendly advice from someone who has taught more GMT/BMQ courses than you can imagine and switch from send to receive for a while.


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> whats that unit?



Ask around. They are the best. It's widely known, so just ask what the best unit is....  ^-^


----------



## Sukintu (2 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Ask around. They are the best. It's widely known, so just ask what the best unit is....  ^-^



haha ok..... what's the best unit?


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> haha ok..... what's the best unit?



Shhhh it's the 48th, however being from some other regiment, he is embarrassed to admit it....

dileas

tess


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Oct 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Shhhh it's the 48th, however being from some other regiment, he is embarrassed to admit it....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




Hah. I'm not even in this "best regiment", and yet I know my place.  ;D

A certain arrangement of letters on an epaulette strikes fear into my heart, and always will...

But yeah the 48th is great for fashion ...

Cheers,


----------



## Sukintu (2 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Hah. I'm not even in this "best regiment", and yet I know my place.  ;D
> 
> A certain arrangement of letters on an epaulette strikes fear into my heart, and always will...



Rearrange the letters and share to us!


----------



## AFireinside13 (2 Oct 2007)

Too many funny hat people around here   
QOR is a great go, and i have never had a problem "grabbing the attention" of a female in my DEU's. You're best bet is to talk to a recruiter from the each unit and check out  a parade night to see where you would fit in best.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Hah. I'm not even in this "best regiment", and yet I know my place.  ;D
> 
> A certain arrangement of letters on an epaulette strikes fear into my heart, and always will...
> 
> ...



Wow,

Other than 'nuff said is all I can say...



dileas

tess


----------



## Sukintu (2 Oct 2007)

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> Too many funny hat people around here
> QOR is a great go, and i have never had a problem "grabbing the attention" of a female in my DEU's. You're best bet is to talk to a recruiter from the each unit and check out  a parade night to see where you would fit in best.





			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Wow,
> 
> Other than 'nuff said is all I can say...
> 
> ...



regiment wars on a forum? ha!


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Oct 2007)

Nah we need each other and we both know it, we're all a big happy camp...


unless we're in meaford, no one is happy there.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Nah we need each other and we both know it, we're all a big happy camp...
> 
> 
> unless we're in meaford, no one is happy there.



Very good point.

Uhm, just to verify, you are not in?

dileas

tess


----------



## Sukintu (4 Oct 2007)

hahaha, okay............i think i've decided to go to QOR of C, but i still have like 4 months? Could someone try and persuade me going the other way,haha!

i was wondering, i saw a few other regiements, like other than infantry. I was wondering if it would be a good choice to join Combat Egineers, Artlillery, or even Armoured regiments? or is Infantry the way to go!


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Oct 2007)

All trades and elements have their role to play, although you may not realize that yet.

If FYA is too far away for you, that rules out armd and communications...unless you are close to Denison Armoury (downsview)?


----------



## Sukintu (4 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> All trades and elements have their role to play, although you may not realize that yet.
> 
> If FYA is too far away for you, that rules out armd and communications...unless you are close to Denison Armoury (downsview)?



i live in northyork,[\\\\\\\\\\\\\] to be more exact.........i think im closest to denison armoury, my friend told me FYA is SUPER FAR


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> i live in northyork, bayview and 401 to be more exact.........i think im closest to denison armoury, my friend told me FYA is SUPER FAR



Some of us go there from farther then North York  but...

I'd suggest checking out the units at Denison - They have a wide array of non-infantry units to consider, if you are not sure of Infantry yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Sukintu (4 Oct 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Some of us go there from farther then North York  but...
> 
> I'd suggest checking out the units at Denison - They have a wide array of non-infantry units to consider, if you are not sure of Infantry yet.
> 
> Good luck.



wow, thanks! Denison Armoury is so much closer to my house than Moss Park, but there's no infantry at Denison  . What interested me was the 32CER ( combat engineering regiment), i think the Service Battallion..well ....*no comment here*......i might join that regiment, hope its as good as infantry 

(sorry forgot the 3 in  32CER) *edit


----------



## Sukintu (4 Oct 2007)

a


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Oct 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> wow, thanks! Denison Armoury is so much closer to my house than Moss Park, but there's no infantry at Denison  . What interested me was the 2CER ( combat engineering regiment), i think the Service Battallion..well ....*no comment here*......i might join that regiment, hope its as good as infantry



2 CER is in Petatwawa not Toronto, 2 FER is there or what ever they are calling themselves today.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2007)

Right on,

I hear that Dennison is a neat place.

Good Luck borther!







dileas

tess


----------



## Sukintu (8 Dec 2007)

After a long few months of thinking, I've decided to go Infantry. Since I hear that QOR is full and "packed to the rim", I will be joining the 48th highlanders, regardless of having to have to wear a kilt or Balmoral ( I hope to go commando with the kilt( if you know what I mean  ^-^) with it  ;D). Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

